# Kid Fishing Mania!!!



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

OK parents its down to the last week or so of summer vacation for the kids.

Fishing is hot and so is the weather so lets run a *4 hour Back to school special* for the kids. Croakers are getting it done and the bite has been really good lately. Once that wind dies it gets so hot it isnt fun to fish anymore so launching at 6:30 and finishing about 10:30 keeps those kids happy and from getting sunstroke.

Monday thru Friday for the rest of August (no weekends)

-$350 (up to 4 persons)

-Bait is at cost. $11 per dozen and 2 dozen per person is needed.

Plenty of dates open coming up so make that call before its too late.

Take a kid fishing!

Capt Craig
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com


----------

